# Voddie Baucham



## Barnpreacher (Dec 2, 2007)

Just finished this message by Voddie Baucham.

The Supremacy of Christ and Truth in a Postmodern World :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library

All I can say is WOW! What a message. His ending point on the penal substitutionary atonement of Christ brought me to tears. Gotta listen to this one guys.


----------



## raekwon (Dec 2, 2007)

I was in the audience for this sermon (it was during the 2006 Desiring God conference). Excellent stuff. Funny side-note . . . Dr. Baucham received thunderous applause at the end. Probably largely due to the style of his delivery, but none of the other speakers (David Wells, Don Carson, Tim Keller, Mark Driscoll, John Piper) did. Plenty of "amens" for the other guys, though.


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 2, 2007)

I heard him about 3 years ago at a Baptist Student Ministries conference I went to in Ft. Worth. I was duly impressed by his sound, hard-hitting, semons.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 2, 2007)

I was familiar with his blog for a long time. He had some really good stuff there. Never heard him preach.


----------



## sotzo (Dec 2, 2007)

Outstanding. Powerful stuff. Had never heard of him and will now check out more.

Also, a great lecture to pass on to unbelieving friends.


----------

